# Average ride pay



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

How much do yall average per ride and how far?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

CowboyNation214 said:


> How much do yall average per ride and how far?


I'm averaging $20 per ride this week $35 per hour


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Every market will be different.

My numbers FWIW... About 10 days with Lyft only... 40 hours and 1055 miles (including deadhead)

*77 rides Including Fares/Tips/Bonus:*
Fares: $910
Tips: $250
Bonus: $240

Average: $18 Per Ride (Goal: $15)
Average: $36 per hour (Goal: $25)
Average: $1.34 per mile (Goal: $1.25)

Monthly goal: minimum $2100

*Notes:*
Did several small X trips knocking down guarantee trip requirements.
In the process, alot of dead miles trying to figure things out and one odd, long trip.
Tips on almost 50% of rides with a couple $15 and $25. This was unexpected and not expected going forward.
Work the clients and be an ambassador (handle bags, umbrellas, dining/tourist information, clean vehicle)

*Conclusion:*
Dead miles are costly.
Find a way to maximize profit with an eye towards current and future repairs.


*Rule #43 from the Ferengi Book of Rules for Acquisitions... "Feed your greed but not enough to choke it."*

.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Always wonder why drivers count tips, bonuses, quests, PPZ, etc., towards earnings, those are not gauranteed earnings.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Always wonder why drivers count tips, bonuses, quests, PPZ, etc., towards earnings, those are not gauranteed earnings.


Serious question.

Do you not account for them at tax time?

I was doing that but they are what they are.... when they show up into my checking account.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> Always wonder why drivers count tips, bonuses, quests, PPZ, etc., towards earnings, those are not gauranteed earnings.


what does it matter money is money...splitting hairs like this makes me think you like to suffer.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

The same reason servers and delivery drivers do. Because they are a part of out earnings. I spend that money just the same as the fare pay, the taxman wants his cut just like the fare pay.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Always wonder why drivers count tips, bonuses, quests, PPZ, etc., towards earnings, those are not gauranteed earnings.


To be fair, trips aren't guaranteed earnings either. You have no guarantee how many trips they're going to send you or how many miles they are going to go


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> To be fair, trips aren't guaranteed earnings either. You have no guarantee how many trips they're going to send you or how many miles they are going to go


Or how much the fees on each trip will be also


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

5 million dollhairs


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Brotherlove said:


> Serious question.
> 
> Do you not account for them at tax time?
> 
> I was doing that but they are what they are.... when they show up into my checking account.


Yes, you count it at tax time, but that's only because it's part of your 1099, but it's not a part of your base income. This is the lie of Uber/Lyft, last week, I drove 9.5 hours, about 320 miles, and made $575 off 20 rides, $300 of that was a bonus. Lyft and I both know the intent of that bonus was to drag me out of retirement. Because without that $300, I would have told them to pound sand, I had $224 in regular ride earnings off 20 rides, that's ridiculous. But, you see, Lyft made that offer to thousands of driver last week, and as a result, it brought a boatload of drivers out of the wood work, this week, there's no offers, so the smart drivers like me will flip Lyft the finger and stay home, I don't need the money anyhow, but if they are going to throw a $15/ride bonus at me, I'll do it. Now, here's the real issue, Lyft put out a thing the other day, that drivers in my market averaged $41/hr last week, sure they did, because Lyft threw a huge bonus at a ton of drivers, and therefore falsely pumped the numbers up.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

BestInDaWest said:


> what does it matter money is money...splitting hairs like this makes me think you like to suffer.


You get huge bonuses, massive PPZ's, streaks, and tips on every single ride, every day you drive, or do you get per mile/per minute on every ride, which one does U/L guarantee you?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> To be fair, trips aren't guaranteed earnings either. You have no guarantee how many trips they're going to send you or how many miles they are going to go


You are guaranteed XX per minute and XX per mile and xx per pickup, it's stated in the contract, it's no different than working a real job for XX per hour and some weeks you work 40 hours, some weeks you work 45 hours and other weeks you only work 35 hours, and every Christmas the bosses hands you $1,000 saying thanks for a good year.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Nythain said:


> The same reason servers and delivery drivers do. Because they are a part of out earnings. I spend that money just the same as the fare pay, the taxman wants his cut just like the fare pay.


Grey area, nowadays, the IRS requires employers to report a certain amount of money for tipped earnings, 30 yrs ago when I worked delivering pizza, I made more on tips than anything, it was never reported. The cash tips I get from riders, I don't report those, only the ones via the apps


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> Grey area, nowadays, the IRS requires employers to report a certain amount of money for tipped earnings, 30 yrs ago when I worked delivering pizza, I made more on tips than anything, it was never reported. The cash tips I get from riders, I don't report those, only the ones via the apps


True. But still, what i make i figure i earned, consistent or not. There is no guarantee in our line of work so why differentiate one set of earnings from another.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Nythain said:


> True. But still, what i make i figure i earned, consistent or not. There is no guarantee in our line of work so why differentiate one set of earnings from another.


We're not disputing what is reported to the IRS, what the debate is, is what your earnings are for general purposes of this job.


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

That's better than I've been getting on Eats. I think I will start driving mfs around.


Frontier Guy said:


> You are guaranteed XX per minute and XX per mile and xx per pickup, it's stated in the contract, it's no different than working a real job for XX per hour and some weeks you work 40 hours, some weeks you work 45 hours and other weeks you only work 35 hours, and every Christmas the bosses hands you $1,000 saying thanks for a good year.


You get $1000 Christmas bonus?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

CowboyNation214 said:


> That's better than I've been getting on Eats. I think I will start driving mfs around.
> 
> You get $1000 Christmas bonus?


Yes, at my real job, not doing this BS


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> We're not disputing what is reported to the IRS, what the debate is, is what your earnings are for general purposes of this job.


And thats my point, for the general purposes of the job, and my spending/saving, everything i earned is an earning whether it was guaranteed or not. Most delivery drivers, servers, gamblers, strippers earned xx last night/week and it will almost always include tips and other variable sources of income. Cause no matter where it came from or how it came from, we _earned_ it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Nythain said:


> And thats my point, for the general purposes of the job, and my spending/saving, everything i earned is an earning whether it was guaranteed or not. Most delivery drivers, servers, gamblers, strippers earned xx last night/week and it will almost always include tips and other variable sources of income. Cause no matter where it came from or how it came from, we _earned_ it.


exactly. People that want to compare earnings with out incentives are probably the same folks that want to get a union job that guarantees employment that sacrifices additional merit bonuses. gig economy is the best when merit based.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> Always wonder why drivers count tips, bonuses, quests, PPZ, etc., towards earnings, those are not gauranteed earnings.


There's two things here I would address. I take the long view, been doing this for 7 years and you get your unicorns ($140 cash in 30 minutes) and your crap rides ($3.20 and 20 minutes of wasted time) but over the long haul I know :
I'm going to get somewhere in the neighborhood of 11% in tips on my fares. Higher one day, lower another but it always ends up being 11% 
Bonuses and quests are part of the hustle. If there's nothing being offered I am not working. I can't make money at rack rate fares so I only work when there is surge or bonus being paid. So they are guaranteed for me when I'm working. If I can't gross over $30 an hour I don't go out and I've gotten pretty good at estimating the low end to know whether it's worth the effort.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There's two things here I would address. I take the long view, been doing this for 7 years and you get your unicorns ($140 cash in 30 minutes) and your crap rides ($3.20 and 20 minutes of wasted time) but over the long haul I know :
> I'm going to get somewhere in the neighborhood of 11% in tips on my fares. Higher one day, lower another but it always ends up being 11%
> Bonuses and quests are part of the hustle. If there's nothing being offered I am not working. I can't make money at rack rate fares so I only work when there is surge or bonus being paid. So they are guaranteed for me when I'm working. If I can't gross over $30 an hour I don't go out and I've gotten pretty good at estimating the low end to know whether it's worth the effort.


Do you come to Myrtle Beach like the Charleston and Columbia drivers?

Just curious.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There's two things here I would address. I take the long view, been doing this for 7 years and you get your unicorns ($140 cash in 30 minutes) and your crap rides ($3.20 and 20 minutes of wasted time) but over the long haul I know :
> I'm going to get somewhere in the neighborhood of 11% in tips on my fares. Higher one day, lower another but it always ends up being 11%
> Bonuses and quests are part of the hustle. If there's nothing being offered I am not working. I can't make money at rack rate fares so I only work when there is surge or bonus being paid. So they are guaranteed for me when I'm working. If I can't gross over $30 an hour I don't go out and I've gotten pretty good at estimating the low end to know whether it's worth the effort.


No, you have made them a condition of your working, that is not a guaranteed wage, if tomorrow they eliminated them, you would permanently stop doing U/L, correct?


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Depends on on what my earnings became after. If i continued to earn as much or more as my previous job then yeah. I never expect tips, and know that quests vary (i honestly dont believe they will disappear entirely) so i never bank on them. But.for current analysis purposes i will always factor them in to earnings cause well, i earned them.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Brotherlove said:


> Do you come to Myrtle Beach like the Charleston and Columbia drivers?
> 
> Just curious.


I'm in Raleigh. I can't see driving to myrtle Beach or anywhere else for that matter, to drive for uber, too many dead miles.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> No, you have made them a condition of your working, that is not a guaranteed wage, if tomorrow they eliminated them, you would permanently stop doing U/L, correct?


If they eliminated promotions you are correct, I either wouldn't be driving or only driving 3 or 4 hours a week when surge was high enough. You could just as easily say that about rates too. I have stopped driving in the past when it wasn't advantageous. They have also been running promotions for the last 7 years I've been driving so is it reasonable to expect them?


----------

